# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Strikethrough specific value in list if selected from a drop down

## Kent Hill

I have a long list of specific data in one tab that is used as the list for my drop downs in another tab. If a value is selected in one of those drop downs(I have multiple drop downs) how do I cross that selection off of the list? I have tried using conditional formatting but gets messy when selecting multiple drop down fields. 

This may be a stretch, but once we start crossing off values in the list, can we make them crossed off as well in proceeding drop down selections?

Thanks for the help.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello Kent Hill, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

